# It's About That Time!!!



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Well the water temps are coming up nicely and the rivers have stablized some, so whos all going to get out this weekend and tackle some flats? i know ill be out friday night possibly depending on how my jaw feels after the dentist.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope the flats in WV will be ready for TEAM MELLON!

I'd love for the wife and I to get into a couple 20-30# fish during our tourney!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

good luck at the tourney mellon.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I was out on the Tusc River last nite for a couple hours, the spot I was fishing always has alot of current but there are some BIG Flatheads there, Only had a few picky bites on creek chub, still alot of leaves in the water...


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i was at seneca lastnight with chubs and got one short run....even tried cut chubs and still nothing!!!seen some huge fish swerling the water close by just before dark they when a dark color so im gonna try again tonight with bluegills....naybe if i get out in time stop and get a few goldfish....i'll post to let ya'll know something


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My neighbor and I have an allnighter planned friday night, so I hope something is hitting.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

the flatties are biting on the Tusc River, my brother caught a small one (4 lbs) on a live creek chub monday night !!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

took my first cat outing of the year last night on the hocking. the fish are on! the channels where non stop on cut, and i missed one (im guessing flathead) on a large gill and landed a 10lber. man it feels good to hear the clicker peel again


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

I had 1 hit a jig with a niblet crappie fishin at milton this week. He wasnt a monster but good size, im sure if there hitting these they must be bittin on catfish bait :}


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, it looks like we're all going to get good and wet between Friday and Saturday!!!!


----------

